# Thanks to Tim Hartman.



## arnisador (Jun 9, 2002)

I want to thank Mr. Hartman for giving me a week of his time this past week. We spent about 12 hours each day at his school every day, including his scheduled classes, during which time he gave me material I did not have and needed. This was a _huge_ block of his time and I very much appreciated it. Mr. Hartman and I also looked at some administrative and curricular issues for the WMAA, and--a big thrill--he took me to see Ted Buot during his Balintawak training session, which was fascinating and enlightening.

I also want to thank his instructors Mr. Rogers, Mr. O'Grady, Dr. Cunningham, and Mr. Luciano, who also worked with me during the week.

A big Thank You to Ms. Stranc for her generous hospitality and for allowing me to have so much of Mr. Hartman's time! I was made to feel very welcome.

(To Thor and Loki: Sorry, I was lying--I don't love the dogs.)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *I want to thank . . .
> Thor and Loki: . . . *



*Thor, Loki Sic HIM! *  

How could you not love those little puppy dogs?  


BTW the above quote was chopped on purpose. :rofl: 

Rich


----------



## arnisador (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Heh...I lied to them all week, telling them that of course I loved the dogs.

What a pair of puppies--they think they're lap dogs!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 11, 2002)

Can we get a review of the Albany, GA seminar?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 12, 2002)

There were 3 schools represented at this camp. We got to work basic to advance material and clear up a bunch of questions. 

There also fed me well. I think I gained 5 pounds.

:asian:


----------

